# Pb config airport express + wifi neuf



## Gwen64 (2 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens enfin de prendre possession de mon mbp depuis hier et c'est un vrai régal après plus de dix ans passés sur pc. 

Malheureusement, je bataille depuis plusieurs heures afin de configurer mon airport express pour utiliser airtunes.

J'ai fait pas mal de recherches sur le et et sur le forum de macge mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution qui aille pour mon pb.

En fait, dès que je configure l'airport, je perds ma connexion internet neuf. J'ai essayé pas mal de choses mais rien n'y fait, le débutant mac que je suis n'arrangeant pas les choses.

Voici ma config :

- MBP avec leopard
- connexion wifi neuf (neuf box 4)
- airport express (norme n) 

En espérant que vous puissiez me venir en aide.

Merci à tous.

Gwen


----------



## tsss (3 Avril 2008)

Hello, la réponse en 3 screenshots, ça fonctionne ainsi chez moi  tous ça via l'utilitaire airport (Applications/Utilitaires)


----------



## Gwen64 (3 Avril 2008)

Merci pour ta rapidité mais le problème, c'est que c'est que j'ai fais, ou alors j'ai un gros problème de vision ou de compréhension (ou les deux ).

Maintenant, je remarque que tes screenshots sont un peu différents de ce que j'ai lors de la config de l'airport (peut être des versions différentes ?). Ca c'est la config automatique non ? j'ai essayé l'automatique et la manuelle mais rien n'y fait.

J'ai lu sur le net qu'un utilisateur livebox avait du mettre sa box en association au moment de la config ariport. J'ai essayé  avec association et sans, toujours rien.

As tu du mettre ta boite en association pour la config ?

J'avoue que j'étais un peu énervé hier mais bon je vais essayer à nouveau ce soir en rentrant du taf. Je trouve que les logiciels mac sont très bien faits et assez intuitifs en utilisation courante mais quand il y a un problème, les manuels sont assez sommaires.

Je vais donc continuer mes recherches.

Merci quand même.

Gwen


Bon, ben on va migrer vers le bon forum, déjà, à charge pour un de mes collègues locaux de fusionnet ton sujet dans le topic unique dédié aux problèmes de la Neuf Box !


----------



## Gwen64 (3 Avril 2008)

Ca y est ça marche enfin, il suffisait juste de faire un reset de ma box


----------



## crashtest (5 Avril 2008)

Bonjour je me permet de relancer ce topic car j'ai le même problème et quasi la même config.

Ma conf : 
imac 24' alu sous léopard 10.5.2
internet en wifi grâce à une neufbox 4 (codage wep ascii)

Le pb : j'ai acheté une borne airport express afin de profiter d'airtunes.
je la branche et lance l'utilitaire airport. La borne est détectée et je m'attelle à la config. (je bascule sur le réseau de la borne)
je choisis que ma borne accède à mon réseau sans fil existant, je choisi mon réseau et rentre la clé wep (comme tsss le montre).
La borne redémarre, elle se met à clignoter en orange et elle devient indétectable via l'utilitaire airport.
Je rebascule sur mon reseau wifi neuf et jette un oeil dans la conf de ma box :
je vois 2 appareils connectés en wifi mais seul l'un d'eux a une adresse ip (c'est mon mac).
L'autre (la borne airport) n'a pas d'ip ???






Dans itunes je n'ai pas la possibilité de diffuser ma musique sur ma chaîne.
j'ai redémarré ma box neuf mais rien n'y fait...
j'ai essayé de reseter la borne et de recommencer le process mais là aussi choux blanc.

SVP aidez moi les amis


----------



## tsss (5 Avril 2008)

hello, peut-être as-tu oublié de metre ta borne en DHCP (si le mode serveur DHCP est activé sur ta 9box), sinon tu dois lui coller une adresse ip (à ta borne). cf. mon p'tit screenshot


----------



## crashtest (5 Avril 2008)

Merci pour ton aide rapide,

mais le problème ne vient pas de là.
Ma borne ne se connecte pas du tout à mon réseau wifi...

après un reset, ma borne est en mode "création d'un réseau sans fil", et je dois la passer en mode "se connecter au réseau sans fil existant". J'en profite donc pour vérifier l'écran que tu m'as indiqué et j'ai le même que toi mis a part la valeur du masque qui est 255.255.0.0, l'adresse du routeur qui est vide et l'adresse IP qui ne correspond pas du tout à la plage d'adresse DHCP de ma box (???). En meme temps à ce moment précis, je n'ai toujours pas validé la configuration de ma borne (ce qui peut expliquer ces valeurs bizarres).

Donc je clique sur "mettre à jour" et là ma borne devient invisible pour l'utilitaire airport ...   

Donc je n'ai plus la main dessus...

Pourquoi elle disparaît ainsi ???

Mon but est d'avoir internet et airtunes en même temps. J'ai lu que c'était comme ça qu'il falait procéder (j'ai pas faux si ?)


----------



## raspa75 (6 Avril 2008)

Même problème depuis hier : borne express introuvable via utilitaire airport et itunes.
Et pourtant, cela fonctionnait très bien précédemment. Peut être lié à la dernière mise à jour d'itunes ?


----------



## crashtest (6 Avril 2008)

Ahhh un camarade d'infortune  

Tu dis que tout fonctionnait avant hier. Chez moi ca na jamais fonctionné (j'ai acheté ma borne AE vendredi).

Es tu chez neuf aussi ?  Si oui avais tu réussi à connecter ton AE à ton réseau wifi existant ?

Comme je l'explique plus haut, pour moi, dès que je valide la configuration de l'AE ("connection à un réseau wifi existant") via l'utilitaire airport, elle "disparaît" (quelqu'un sait pourquoi ?) et je n'ai plus la main dessus . Et bien sûr ça ne marche pas, ma neuf box ne lui attribue pas d'adresse ip (pourtant le contrôle des adresse mac est désactivé, et le serveur dhcp est activé)...

Quand je cherche du support sur internet, je lis partout : "configurer via l'utilitaire airport"  
Mais pour moi ça ne marche pas...

Apple fait de bons produits, dont la configuration est simple et intuitive (dans 85% des cas ça marche).
Mais dès que ça ne marche pas chez soi... y'a plus personne...


----------



## crashtest (7 Avril 2008)

Désolé pour le double poste mais j'ai des précisions à donner :
la première fois que j'ai tenté de configurer mon AE (juste après la sortie de la boite), après la config j'ai eu la lumière verte (ALLELUIHA) mais j'ai eu aussi une demande de mise à jour du firmware (version 7.3.1) que j'ai faite. Et après ça, bing ! mes problèmes sont arrivés.

J'ai lu sur un fil de discussion apple (en anglais http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1447946&tstart=0) que beaucoup on eu un pb suite à cette maj (tout marche bien puis maj et hop ! Problemes)
Certains sont revenus à la version 7.3 d'autres on refait la maj en connectant leur AE en Ethernet pour être sûr que ça se déroule bien.
Il y'a aussi comme piste, le fait qu'après la maj 7.3.1, le codage WEP serait mal géré et il faudrait que je passe mon réseau en WPA.

Y'a t-il qq'un pour affirmer ou informer cela ?


En tout cas je vais essayer ce soir de repasser sur l'ancien firmware et voir ce que ça donne...

Un peu d'encouragements svp...


----------



## tsss (7 Avril 2008)

crashtest a dit:


> ....
> Il y'a aussi comme piste, le fait qu'après la maj 7.3.1, le codage WEP serait mal géré et il faudrait que je passe mon réseau en WPA.
> 
> Y'a t-il qq'un pour affirmer ou informer cela ?
> ....



Hello, chez moi ça fonctionne impec ! je suis en WPA, et je conseil fortement l'utilisation du WPA à l'instar du WEP, à savoir qu'une clés WEP se crack en moins de 5 minutes .....


----------



## Gwen64 (7 Avril 2008)

moi aussi, je suis en wpa. je suis également en 7.3.1. la clé wep merdait au début, sans doute à cause de cette maj. 

donc au final, c'est peut-être pas le reset de ma box qui a solutionné le pb mais plutôt le codage wpa.

En tout cas, maintenant que l'airport marche, c'est vraiment top.

Bon courage.

Gwen


----------



## crashtest (7 Avril 2008)

Ca y'est ca marche !!!
J'ai fait un retour arrière du firmware, je suis repassé en 7.3, ma neufbox lui a attribué une ip et j'ai la lumière verte.
J'ai testé airtunes et c'est bon. Enfin...

moralité : le firmware 7.3.1 est à déconseillé.

Sinon je suis rester en wep et j'ai activé le contrôle des adresses mac et la non diffusion du ssid. Comme ça je pense être qd même relativement protégé.

Sinon, j'ai quelques problèmes de saut lors de la diffusion de musique sur airtunes (et je suis limité dans mes options pour optimiser le placement de la borne AE). Dans les options d'itunes il y'a un réglage pour de la mémoire tampon. Est ce que ça joue dessus ou bien est ce juste pour le streaming à partir d'internet ?


----------



## raspa75 (8 Avril 2008)

bonne nouvelle 

heuuu... comment "downgrader" le firmware de l'airport ?

merci


----------



## jcdenne (9 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai pris un abonnement Numéricable.
Je rencontre des problèmes, pour moi insurmontable, de connexion.
Pas possible de me synchroniser avec .mac
Pas possible avec Safari...
Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse sur les forums et j'aurais bien besoin d'un pas à pas.
Je n'avais aucun souci avec Club-internet.
Merci


----------



## tsss (9 Avril 2008)

jcdenne a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai pris un abonnement Numéricable.....
> Pas possible de me synchroniser avec .mac
> ...



Comme d'habitude avec Numéricable, leurs DNS sont pourries, il est donc conseillé d'utiliser des DNS libres, un coup de roulettes vers le bas sur cette page.
Pour les fixer, tu n'as plus qu'à aller sous menu pomme>préf>reseau avancé, onglet DNS.


----------



## palmeida (24 Novembre 2008)

Slt à tous, j'ai un gros probleme avec ma borne airport extreme, en fait je n'arrive pas à paramétrer un reseau sas fil, le probleme etant que ma borne n'apparait pas dans la la liste des reseaux disponibles ! ce probleme a démarré il y a un mois, mon airport extreme etant sous garantie je me suis adressé à apple, qui me l'a changé .. 2 fois !!! mais ca ne fonctionne toujours pas, si je ne connecte pas ma borne sur mon mac avec un cable ethernet je ne la detecte pas dans mon utilitaire airport .... QUE FAIRE !!!


----------



## bellicapelli (4 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'acheter l'airport express. Mon objectif est de pouvoir commander, depuis mon iMac, mon imprimante Canon pixma 4200 qui se trouve dans le placard de la pièce.

J'ai la Neuf Box 3C, à laquelle est branchée un routeur wifi linksys, et comme ça plusieurs personnes peuvent avoir internet dans l'appartement.
Je suis branchée à internet en ethernet au routeur linksys qui se trouve près du Mac.

Je n'arrive pas à configurer l'airport express. J'ai essayé des tas de figures, 

- branché au mur près de l'imprimante : 'connexion à un réseau sans fil existant', la connexion se fait, la diode est verte, mais pas d'imprimante à l'horizon.
- branché au mur près de l'imprimante : 'création d'un nouveau réseau sans fil', ça ne marche pas..

Je deviens folle !!!  On m'avait dit : si tu te mets au Mac, tu verras, c'est simple, tout est intuitif, mais j'ai lu et relu le mode d'emploi de l'airport express, il n'y a pas de détails pour ceux qui n'y arrivent pas !
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci ! à plus !


----------



## bellicapelli (4 Décembre 2008)

Je dois préciser que l'air itunes fonctionne : je suis actuellement en train d'écouter ma musique itunes sur des baffles de ma chaine hi fi, branchées à l'airport express.

Donc que dois-je faire pour faire reconnaître mon imprimante Canon Pixma 4200 ? 

...MERCI en tous les cas !


----------

